# (1)SDX 15" SEALED OR (2)ED 13k in 4ft3??



## tys (May 18, 2008)

Which would be a better choice for strictly a home theater sub? The SINGLE sdx 15" would be sealed 4 ft3 and the TWO 13k's would be in a ported 4 ft3 enclosure tuned to around 22hz. Whick would have more output? The two 13k's are much less $$.


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

I vote for the SDX sealed. It has a larger cone and way more xmax.

I made a graph for you:
Green is the SDX and I only put on driver in the ported box(tuned to 21 Hz) because two is too many for a 4 cubic foot box









The port velocity on the ed is way high even with a 6" port.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

ED actually recommended the two drivers in that stating that is what they used to design for home theater. I emailed them to get more specs and will post. Interesting about the port velocity...
The edk is dirt cheap for 2 and the sdx would destroy just one.


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the sdx would outdo two 13's too.... I also think they use the other series of drivers in their home theatre subs, the 190v .2 and such.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

How does ed recommend such a small enclosure ported?


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

It's small because they are only tuning them to 30 and 35 hertz. Those sizes are for cars and not home theatre. Cars have more gain from the smaller cabins compared to large home theatre rooms.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Why not four 13Kv's sealed? Still cheaper than the SDX with more displacement. ( The ones on sale now) Each one sealed in 1.5 ft^3. Or two in one box at 3 ft^3. Sounds good to me, but that's only if you can get the sellout ones still.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

I might be able to do 3 in about the same enclosure but would need heavy eq'ing according to ed but i would hope that somebody else can look at this or run it??

thank you


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

If you had 3 eD 13Kv's in a sealed enclosure, anything from 3.6 ft^3 (that's .7 Q) to 9 ft^3 works (almost critically dampened.)

Sure it'd take a bit of EQ to get things looking flat, but with room gain it shouldn't be _too_ horrible. Keep in mind, if you were to make two or three separate enclosures you'd make out with much better freq. response due to more placement options and as we've seen and heard a lot of lately - room affects place a IMMENSE part in the play of subwoofers.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

1)The thing with the Kv's is they don't hvae a lot of xmax, so cone movement must be controlled.
2)You're also tight on space.

How can we accomplish both? You could put two Kv's in a 1.8-2ft box colocated in the room and use an LT to shape the response you want. You could go even smaller if you want!

Or stick with the SDX while it's on sale. I have two and they're great.


----------

